# Rhesus Negative Blood group



## Rumpskin

I am O rhesus negative and was wondering if this is why I am miscarrying?

I had a termination aged 20 in 1992 where they gave me the anti d injection, then had a miscarriage at 9 weeks in January (no injection given), then found out at my 12 week scan that I had miscarried at 8 and a half weeks on Wednesday. Had the d&C on Thursday pm and had the anti d injection.

My partner with whom I have been with for 9 years is O rhesus positive.

I know i am looking for answers that I may never find.

:hug:


----------



## fairywings

No, I don't think being RH - will make you misscarry, my mum and sister are both RH - and my sister is having her third baby. Sorry for your loss, Hope that helps, obviously not with your loss, but I do hope you can find some answers.


----------



## JASMAK

I don't think so either, I also know a couple ladies that were.


----------



## KandKsMama

It is related. I too am RH- and I asked my doctor about it as my mother and gma are as well. My gma had 4 losses and all were considered due to her RH status. I do remember finding some info some where and I can try and find it again for you. With the time the injection wasn't given it might have been that the baby was also RH- and you would not have needed the shot. Don't give up hope though, my gma had 5 healthy children in between her losses, you just have to prepare yourself that it can and might happen.


----------



## moomin_troll

im rh neg and it did cause bleeding in my pregnancy and it was the reasons that my auntis kept on m/c cuz they would have a bleed n didnt get anti d injection n their bodies would attack the baby.

but cuz ur rh neg doesnt mean u cant have a healthy pregnancy at all :)


----------



## LuluBee

I'm RH Negative and so is my sister, both of us are having healthy pregnancies. I was really worried because I had an early miscarriage when I was 18 and didn't get a shot of anti - D. However, from all the research I've done (and when I checked with my consultant) they told me that until you are 12 weeks pregnant the fetus and placenta are not well enough developed for any bleeding or miscarriages to cause problems with your blood mixing. If you have a bleed or miscarry later than 12 weeks then you need ot have a shot of anti-D to protect that baby and subsequent ones. 
I doubt that your Rh status is what's causing the problems but you could discuss it with your doctor. I'm really sorry for your losses I can't imagie what you're going through, but hope you get a sticky bean next time :hugs:


----------



## faye38

my mum has the same blood group as you and she had me and my brother but she did loss the first one and she went full term with him good luck babes:hug:


----------



## Vickie

Honestly if it were me I'd ask your doctor, since you didn't receive the anti-D injection that one time. I'm not sure if your body would have had time to build antibodies or not but it can't hurt to ask. :hugs: So sorry for your losses


----------



## Drazic<3

Im sorry, i dont have the answers you are looking for.
I just wanted to say im so sorry for your losses :hug:


----------



## Tishimouse

Oh Rumpskin, I have just seen that you have sad news and want to send you a cyber :hugs: I'm really saddened to read of your loss and can only hope that third time lucky will happen for you. Statistically I think it should, so make sure you keep talking and sharing your grief so that you can get back to trying with conviction rather than fear.

It's an interesting point about being rhesus negative. I don't know anything about it these days as medical science is always advancing, but my mother was A- and had difficulties (she was born in 1933). 

My Dad is O+. 

She lost her first baby when she was 25, miscarrying quite early on but after 12 weeks. Then had my brother who was a blue baby (but perfect and has had no health issues throughout his life). I think it could have been that his umbilical cord was wrapped around his neck which is quite common. He is also A- and weighed 5lb 12oz as a matter of interest. 

Then she was advised not to have any more children because of her blood type (remember this was in the 1960's) but she went ahead and had me when she was 28 yrs old. I am A+ and weight 6lb 3oz.

She then had another pregnancy when she was 34 and miscarried after 12 weeks but I have no other details about this. I just remember it because I was 7 at the time.

So out of four pregnancies, she had two beautifully healthy children and two miscarriages. She was also particularly slightly built (naturally 7 stone) and not considered very strong in relation to carrying children, but she managed to have a healthy family and thank God both my brother and myself are very healthy indeed.

I hope sharing this helps you in some way and no doubt your own doctor will be able to put your mind at ease about your own circumstances. 

You're in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## brocks mum

Sorry about your loss. i am also negative. I had my first child nealy 4 yrs ago with out any problems. they still gave me the anti-d. but i have lost 4 since. always around 8 to 10 weeks. I was administered with the Anti-D injection on my last loss, so heres hope to better news next time. I hope you can find an answer or have a great pregnancy next time. xx:hugs:


----------



## babydust5656

Hi.. can i please ask, those who are RH- and had healthy babies, were their partners Rh- too? or RH+?


----------



## VeraLynn

Babydust, the father of my daughter is RH+ and she is too. My bf, who would've been a daddy if I didn't have the MC is RH + also.


----------



## babydust5656

Thanks Vera. our RH or blood groups were never tested so looks like it doesnt really matter until you get pregnant. Were you told told the reason for your previous MC?


----------



## VeraLynn

No unfortunately the dr couldn't tell me why it happened. I had a blighted ovum (was at 8 weeks but was only showing to be at 4 when I had the MC in the beginning of December) so all she could say was that it might've been a bad egg/sperm or chromosomal issues. I'm supposed to go for testing once I get my first AF to see if it was something else.


----------



## SabrinaKat

Hi,

I'm O-, my OH is A+, our rainbow is A+. I did have an mc at 7-8wks in 2009, and a possible chemical in 2010 and was not offered the anti-D at either time. However, in possible pre-IVF bloodwork, I asked for the blood test to check whether there were any blood problems, including the O neg factor, which came back negative (I mean I didn't have the anti-bodies that indicated a cross/contrary blood issues, if that makes sense?), but when there was bleeding at 14wks in this pregnancy, I did get the anti-d injection, as well as at 28wks and after LO was born. There is a test, which I had done, which can tell you whether there is a problem....but I don't know the specific name for it, I think just ask your GP for a test to confirm no contamination from postive blood, if that makes sense?

best wishes and don't give up hope! (ask about thyroid testing as well -- it was discovered in my case that I had a mild underactive one and a few months later with correct meds, I got lucky with a sticky).....

hugs....!


----------



## Berly

sry for your losses. my heart goes out to you. 

I'm A - & my husband is A + the 1st time we conceived was a success. However the 2nd time we lost the baby @ 5 weeks just this past new years. 
While RH - is a contributing factor there is still hope & it is still possible to have a successful pregnancy & a healthy baby. 
Hope you feel better soon. *luv*


----------

